

Show HN: Designer News iPhone app weekend hack (promos) - Neophytos
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/designer-news/id617221064?mt=8
hey HN,<p>A few of us run a little dev firm just outside of our alma mater, and recently we've become adamant followers of Designer News (in addition to HN of course). We spent a weekend stringing together a mobile solution and added some features like badge filtering and the ability to save favorite posts. We don't have API access so we couldn't give you all the ability to login and comment, but we did our best with what we had. We'd appreciate your support and feedback. Also, none of us are members over at DN is if someone could share this post over there and let them know about our app, we would be ever so thankful.<p>Promo codes below. Be sure to let us know who is claiming what. Thanks for your support and thanks to Allan, Kelly and the layervault crew for all that they do!<p>EAKFKMW3LR3K
4JWT7J9KAHHJ
3RPP3T4FK9KM
6TY4TNLLNNRT
FFWETLWFTPF4
HNNKHHYKMYKK
WJPHLKMFA6RH
PKL9P44FTPEM
WAEMWYW6LFJM
RXM4L3XHW4RN
======
Neophytos
hey HN,

A few of us run a little dev firm just outside of our alma mater, and recently
we've become adamant followers of Designer News (in addition to HN of course).
We spent a weekend stringing together a mobile solution and added some
features like badge filtering and the ability to save favorite posts. We don't
have API access so we couldn't give you all the ability to login and comment,
but we did our best with what we had. We'd appreciate your support and
feedback. Also, none of us are members over at DN is if someone could share
this post over there and let them know about our app, we would be ever so
thankful.

Promo codes below. Be sure to let us know who is claiming what. Thanks for
your support and thanks to Allan, Kelly and the layervault crew for all that
they do!

EAKFKMW3LR3K 4JWT7J9KAHHJ 3RPP3T4FK9KM 6TY4TNLLNNRT FFWETLWFTPF4 HNNKHHYKMYKK
WJPHLKMFA6RH PKL9P44FTPEM WAEMWYW6LFJM RXM4L3XHW4RN

~~~
Samihah
Hi Neophytos! Love that you took the effort to take a designer-favorite forum
and turn it into a mobile app for easy access! However, because this is for
designers and design is something that we value rather highly, a lot of us
feel that effort should have been made towards creating a more visually
appealing UI and that we cannot justify purchasing a product that should be
free until the UI is improved upon. Maybe drop the price to free? Or hire a
designer? If you don't want to hire a designer, there are many UI kits
available for free that designers put out there (such as the Flat UI Kit from
designmodo). Happy to help you guys on the design front!

If you'd like more feedback, you can check out the thread on DN. Some of it is
harsh (sorry), but I think if you were to improve the UI, we'd be more
receptive towards purchasing and using the app:

[https://news.layervault.com/stories/2404-unofficial-
designer...](https://news.layervault.com/stories/2404-unofficial-designer-
news-iphone-app)

------
lnanek2
Isn't that the place that sends DMCA letters for look alikes that aren't even
exact copies? Do you really think they wouldn't DMCA or trademark violation
take out an app by the community?

~~~
allang
Of course we wouldn't.

------
Neophytos
I think that was more a matter of illustrations being ripped off.

------
SpikeSpiegle
Cool. Thanks.

